# Adrian Flux – April 2015 Competition



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

So guys and girls, the start of the show season is here, the weather is improving by the day (touch wood!) and it's time to get the car out and make it sparkle ready for the summer.
Here at Flux towers, we thought what better way to prepare you other than to give away a fantastic prize?! We've come up trumps on this one and have a *Nilfisk C110 4.5 X-tra 110 Bar High Performance Pressure Washer* to give away to one lucky winner!

*"How do I get my hands on that awesome piece of kit?"* I hear you ask?
*Step 1:* All you need to do is call in on the dedicated club line, *0800 081 8989* , and receive a quotation during April. If it's easier, you can PM us to arrange for us to call you (Just send us a few of your details, include your telephone number and email address so we can then contact you)

*"I've already got my insurance with you guys"* - That's fine! Just jump straight to Step 2.

*Step 2*: Once you have received your quotation or if you are already a policy holder with us, you need to post on this thread and give us the most imaginative, funny, clever reason as to why you *need* this prize in your life. I want you to get really imaginative with this and make us laugh (if you can). You *must *complete step one to be in with a chance of winning, as we will validate the chosen winner by tracing their quote/policy.

It's as simple as that, so get your thinking caps on guys. I'm looking forward to giving this great prize away to the lucky winner!

*Terms Of Entry.* 1 entry per person. Adrian Flux underwriting criteria applies. Quote must be obtained via the telephone number listed or as arranged via PM, in April 2015. Once quote received or if existing customer, a comment as mentioned in the competition terms must be left in the competition thread. The winner will be randomly selected from all entries on all participating forums and will need to supply details to locate quote/policy when requested. General terms can be found here: https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/corporate/competition/tac-standard.php


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I really need this in my life, because if I have to buy one the misses will go chicken oriental!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I need this pressure washer in my life as my old one has suffered more break downs than Britney Spears and if I have to keep making a cups of tea every time I'm waiting for it to come back to life mid snowfoam I'll end up needing a new kettle aswell !


----------

